# naughtycodes.com



## troubadours (Aug 20, 2007)

hey guys, my cousin just brought this site to my attention (naughtycodes.com). it lists current discount codes for online ordering at tons of stores including old navy, avenue, lane bryant.. i haven't tried it yet, but it seems pretty legit.


----------



## kr7 (Aug 20, 2007)

There's also a site called: couponmountain.com that posts online coupons. It's definitely legit. I've used it for years.  

Chris


----------



## troubadours (Aug 20, 2007)

awesome! thanks for sharing


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Aug 20, 2007)

same as www.allonlinecoupons.com I've used that one several times as well.


----------



## thug27 (Aug 24, 2007)

Wow thanks a lot. What happened to my post count?


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 24, 2007)

Awesome! Im so going to try this  Although I wish I had this when i orderd a crap load of shirts from Old Navy last week. Oh well


----------



## kr7 (Aug 24, 2007)

Just found this coupon site: http://www.retailmenot.com/. It is awesome! Got a 20% discount with free shipping and deffered billing coupon for Newport News. Yes!!!

Chris


----------



## Frankie (Aug 24, 2007)

I like CouponCabin.com


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 25, 2007)

i use coupon cabin too....


----------



## ConnieLynn (Aug 25, 2007)

BBW Boudoir Coupon Page

Current coupons and codes for online fat girl stores only


----------



## kr7 (Aug 29, 2007)

Just an update on: http://www.retailmenot.com/. I went on their site to look for cupons and I was pretty impressed. They seem to have a lot of cupons that other coupon sites do not carry. What I mean is that most coupon sites have pretty much the same coupon for each retailer, but these guys seem to have extra ones that others don't. Of course, it might not be the case with every single retailer, but so far I have had some very good luck.

Chris


----------

